# Did Some Rearranging, didn't work



## photojane (Dec 4, 2010)

So he came yesterday to take stuff. He took too much, stuff he shouldn't have and every room I had to relax in looked ransacked. 

Since I cannot relax, I spent the whole am removing everything from one room, scrubbed it, cleaned it and rearranged it. I thought this way I would have a new space. One that reminded me less of him. One that was mine as much as it could be.

Well I just finished. As I sit here I can't help but think to myself "he would love this". I want to show him my hard work. He was my partner and best friend for 12 years and decorating the house was always something we loved. 

It appears that my plan has backfired


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm really sorry hon. There's nothing I can say right now, I know this. If you need an ear please feel free to PM me


----------

